# Found an old Coffee Tin - what is it?



## huntandfish

Found a tin in a remote piece of land on the canadian/US border, guessing less than a handful of people have ever set foot on this location. Anyways, the tin is rusted and made of a solid metal, the only markings I can read on it are the top of canister has a circle ring with the letters M  T  K  or M  K  T along the bottom of circle and V on the top of the circle, there is a small raised dot circle in the center of this circle.
 The bottom of the canister says BRASIL with the letters [illegible], I, P above BRASIL.

 The shape of the canister is approximately 12 inches tall, 5 inches wide and about 3 inches deep. Tall rectangular box.

 It looks like the canister had some slits punched in the bottom, my guess on the slits cut in the bottom is that the canister was used as a heat source for a hunter.

 Sorry I don't have a picture, I choose to leave the canister in the location until I could identify it.

 Curious as to how this canister arrived here and from what era.

 Thanks for your help.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Welcome Hunt,
 It sounds like you might have found an old oyster tin or if not oysters, something like it. Those early tins were used as a lead-sealed canning jar long ago. Turns out the lead wasn't so good for you.


----------



## huntandfish

Thanks blobbottlebob.
 I looked at as many oyster tins as I could find and didn't see anything that looked similar in size/shape. I may have poorly explained the shape or just can't find anything. I have attached a rendering (not to scale) in case this would be of assistance to anyone.

 Thank you.


----------



## surfaceone

Howdy Rick,

 Welcome to this place. I think your initial supposition of it being a coffee tin may be flawed. I always have associated coffee cans with this form:




From.






 "Beautiful blue on white graphics catch your eye when this vintage coffee tin is displayed. This beauty measures 4 " diameter and stands 6" tall. 1 lb. tin."  From.

 This is not to say that there cannot be variants: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Packed for J.K.Grim & Sons,Reading,Pa. this unique coffee tin is exquisite & dramatic. The original finish is very good showing only slight speckling in areas. This beauty measures 7 " tall and is 3 1/2 " square." From.



> Sorry I don't have a picture, I choose to leave the canister in the location until I could identify it.
> 
> Curious as to how this canister arrived here and from what era.


 
 A photo would be key in identifying this  can. Much can be told from seams and solder joints, by those who know. Having that old camera in a pocket while exploring remote locations is just another suggestion for those important Kodak moments.

 Did'ya find other pieces/parts of glass or china, or old human stuff?


----------



## huntandfish

Thanks Surfaceone.
 I didn't find anything else, I will be going back in the coming year and planned to look for other items as well as bring the one I found home and clean up.
 Attached is the closest I have seen to the item I found with regard to the proportions, not finished size, the piece I found did not have the opening in the top like this piece, but all the edging seems to match.


----------

